# Einzug Scanner & Pdf schreiben!



## foxx21 (25. September 2008)

Suche nach einem Multifunktionsgerät (Farbdrucker und Scanner mit Einzug!). Dazu würde ich eine Software benötigen, welche mir die eingescannten Blätter automatisch als pdf abspeichert. Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wo ich ansetzen soll. Vielleicht hat einer von euch sowas in der Art schon mal realisiert.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

lg


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Als ich noch selbstständig war (Copyshop) hatte ich nen Canon aus der IR-Serie, aber ich bezweifel, dass du in die Richtung willst (Das Ding hat ca. 6000 € gekostet). Der war Farbkopierer, -drucker und -scanner in einem.

Anbindung erfolgt per Netzwerk. Man muss nur die Drucker/Scanner-Treiber installieren, um auf die Funktionen zuzugreifen.

Für den PDF-Export brauchst du im Prinzip nur einen virtuellen Druckertreiber. Hierbei habe ich mit FreePDF äusserst gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Ghostscript nicht vergessen, ohne lauft FreePDF nicht). Beides gibts als Freeware.


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

Moin auch,

ich denke doch mal, dass - ähnlich bei den meisten Scannern - auch bei Multifunktionsgeräten entsprechende SW beiliegt, oder etwa nicht?

Ich habe mit einen CANON-Scanner und in der zugehörigen SW kann wählen, ob ich drucken, kopieren, als Bild oder als PDF einscannen will!!

Da Du Dich mal auf den infragekommenden Herstellerseiten schlau machen !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## foxx21 (25. September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
So ein teures Gerät brauch ich dann wohl doch nicht. D.h. aber nicht, dass ich jetzt irgend ein 200 Euro billig Teil suche. Es darf schon was kosten.

Die Anforderungen sollten nur sein, dass das Ding ein paar Blätter in Farbe ausdrucken kann und wie gesagt eben automatisch scannt.

Hab jetzt ein bisschen recherchiert. Was bedeutet: automatische Dokumentenzuführung. Da blick ich nicht so ganz durch. Ist das der automatische Einzug beim Scanner?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

ADF=Automatic Document Feed --> autom. Einzug beim Scanner --> 30 Vorlagen im Stapel einlegen -> auf Scannen clicken, und dann gehts ab wie beim Katzen machen ^^


----------



## foxx21 (26. September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Aber was ich immer noch nicht weiß ist: Bedeutet *automatischer Dokumenteneinzug* jetzt, dass die Dokumente beim Scanner eingezogen werden oder nicht?


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

Ja!
*auffüll*


----------

